# Unknown Russian composer (for all of you)



## veronica (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, everybody!
Do you know the music by Vladimir Rebikov(1866-1920)? His piano music in particular? I bet each of you never heard this name in a history of the known-to-all Russian classical music. As a matter of fact he was very famous in his time.He invented a lot of interesting trickes in a harmony, chamber music forms ( like a rythmodeclamations, meloplastiques etc.). Moreover, he was a friend of Debussi, and he composed a lot of piano cycles which had never been recording till last days.
Now you have a rare opportunity to listen a great examples of Russian modernism ( by the way - V. Rebikov had been named as a " father of Russin modernism").
The only full size recording you can find for now placed on ebay.com in USA or Ozon.ru (in Russia). Three and half hour unknown piano music from Russian classic period!...
Draw your attention!- this is a WORLD PREMIER RECORDING produced by Anatoly Sheludyakov. For more informatin you can click on : www.asheludyakov.com
Trust me! - this is a lovely and unusual masterpieces written ( and performed)on a really high quality.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

veronica said:


> Hi, everybody!
> Do you know the music by Vladimir Rebikov(1866-1920)? His piano music in particular? I bet each of you never heard this name in a history of the known-to-all Russian classical music. As a matter of fact he was very famous in his time.He invented a lot of interesting trickes in a harmony, chamber music forms ( like a rythmodeclamations, meloplastiques etc.). Moreover, he was a friend of Debussi, and he composed a lot of piano cycles which had never been recording till last days.
> Now you have a rare opportunity to listen a great examples of Russian modernism ( by the way - V. Rebikov had been named as a " father of Russin modernism").
> The only full size recording you can find for now placed on ebay.com in USA or Ozon.ru (in Russia). Three and half hour unknown piano music from Russian classic period!...
> ...


I like his etudes. You probably haven't given us enough credit, because I own a few scores of his etudes. I'd definitely like to look more into him, so thanks for the link and the reference.


----------

